# Laguna Tools 14/12 Bandsaw



## pmayer

Nice review and congrats on the new saw. I recall your thread when you were looking at a variety of saws. How did you finally decide on the 14/12?

I have the same saw, btw, and share your enthusiasm for it. The more I use it, the more I like it. The ease of getting good resaw results, as you pointed out, is probably my biggest delight with the saw. The other day I sliced up some 13" maple on it with no problem, which is probably the most strenuous workout a bandsaw will ever receive in my shop.


----------



## grumpy749

I didn't buy a Laguna but I sure wish I had. Instead I went with a Steelcity. The only reason I did was money. I believe Laguna makes a very good product and I think the extra money would have been well spent. One thing about a major purchase is If you spend too much money and like the product you will never regret it but if you save money and are not totally satisfied with the product you will regret it. wise choice on your part.


----------



## planesNchisels

I was down to the Rikon and the 14/12. The guides on the 14/12 I think are better then the Rikon. Plus all the reviews on the 14/12 were great. yes it was $300 more then the Rikon but the Laguna SUV in independent testing was hands down the best resaw bandsaw at the time of testing a year or two ago . so I thought if the SUV was that good then the 14/12 cant be that far behind. Im so happy I get it and cant wait for the weather to warm up a bit (30+ would be nice) so I can get out and really start to resaw the lodes of ash, hickory and splattered maple I have.


----------



## NormG

Glad to hear you finally received the saw. Sounds like they care about it and you before they ever shipped to you with the information they provided


----------



## Surfside

That sounds great! Thanks for posting your review.


----------



## pauljuilleret

after spending quite some time trying to do my homework on this saw to make sure as best as I could that this was the saw for me about an hour ago I bought it from Wood Werks as the saw and all the other goodies are now on sale so it save me quite a bit. then called a friend of mine to see if he wanted to go to Columbus to pick it up just so happened he was down there so he will pick it up for me this afternoon so it saved me a two hour drive each way, plus the freight charges will let you folks know what I think as soon as it get it set up but if anyone is ready to pull the trigger I would check with woodwerks, as it saved me around $200.00


----------



## jimintx

I've observed these saws have a fully enclosed base. It is open on the bottom, and there are no provisions in the design to use that space for any storage. It isn't a big deal one way or another, and I am thinking I will also go for this particular saw regardless. But, I wondered: Have any readers had made any mods to allow access to that area, and used if for a little storage capacity?

Thanks folks!
.


----------



## pauljuilleret

Well I got it home several days ago and was impressed at the way they had packaged it up Laguna has spent a bit just on the packaging so needless to say that was a good thing. Assembly went well make sure that you have some metric Allen wrenches handy and you will need long ones if you bought the mobility kit. as they say get some help this thing isn't light by any means. once I had it assembled the fit and finish was so good for a bit I wondered how it would look if I tossed the old woman's couch out and put it in the front room. problem is I don't have any dust collection there. To answer Jim's question about the lack of provisions for storage in the base I did buy three blades with the saw and from what I see in mine the base isn't big enough even if it had a door to be able to store my blades, and that is what i would prefer to put there. a door and shelf would still be nice for other saw accessories and special tools so it all would stay with the machine. As far as using the saw from what little i have used it so far I have no regrets only smiles on the way it works. I have yet to try the re-saw blade but expect to do so soon. as for now I would recommend anyone who is in the market for a 14 inch band saw to strongly take a look at this saw. I have seen in some other reviews an issue folks had with the table surfaces matching up at the blade slot. for me this wasn't an issue at all once I got everything installed that was the first thing I checked with a good straight edge and both table halves were spot on. I hope this helps someone who is about to pull the trigger. it's a lot of money but it's a lot of saw also.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Laguna said the blades may break because of the weather? Has this ever happened to anyone? It has been known to get a bit chilly in my neck of the woods and I've never given a thought to breaking blades in my cold shop….something I may have to think about.


----------



## _Ray

I just got the Laguna 14Twelve band saw. The only thing I have to compare it to is my old Grizzy 15", and, there is no comparison. Awesome saw. I do have one issue, I cannot get the quick blade tension release to work properly. I don't know if it's broke or a common user error.

I added the mobility and light kit because of an incentive. I'm not sure if I would buy the mobility kit otherwise. I've seen cheaper-do-the-same-job models.

This saw is easy to set up. I assembled it myself (I'm 60). Everything went together nicely, it's well machined. Someone mentioned the hollow base. Yea, this seems like a waste of space but I would not cut into it. At least until the warranty is gone. You may compromise the structural integrity. In my shop, I decided to cover the bottom with cardboard to keep those nasty black widows out.

The ceramic guides are easy to use, blade change is fast. It is a well machined, very accurate saw. The dust port is designed to keep zero dust from the bottom and it does an amazing job. I cut pen blanks on it for hours when first started with almost no dust in the bottom and NONE on the floor.

As I mentioned above, I can't get the bar to work for me. But the big issue is customer service; I can't get anyone to help me with it. And the manual is written in EASL (english as a second language) and is a bit confusing. Fasteners are called "fixings". And there is nothing in the book about my issue.

Bottom line I think this is the best saw under $1000 out there and even with the mentioned issues, I still recommend it. I was thinking of having it converted to 220 but the motor seems to run cool enough.

P.S. This band saw can re-saw 13"+ stock. I don't know why they advertise 12. Must be that EASL syndrome.


----------



## pauljuilleret

Ray,

I have a feeling that your problem with the tension lever to work properly is that,( and I'm only guessing) is that if you can't get the lever up to the full tension position you have the blade tension wheel adjusted to tight their by restricting the travel of the lever it's self. I didn't have any problems with mine when I set it up so I hope this helps with your issue. good luck with the saw I don't regret buying mine even though I have not used it that much yet the day is coming soon that I will Paul


----------



## _Ray

Thanks pauljuilleret, but the handle can easily turn almost in 360d. I suspect something is broke or not connected. I'm hoping Laguna's CS will respond -We'll see.


----------



## _Ray

UPDATE:
CUSTOMER SERVICE ISSUE:

A tech named Brian resolved my problem in the *tension assembly*. And, for my troubles, he is sending out to me a *3/4" RESAW KING carbide blade*.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Good to hear they solved it!


----------



## smitty22

> I ve observed these saws have a fully enclosed base. It is open on the bottom, and there are no provisions in the design to use that space for any storage. It isn t a big deal one way or another, and I am thinking I will also go for this particular saw regardless. But, I wondered: Have any readers had made any mods to allow access to that area, and used if for a little storage capacity?
> 
> Thanks folks!
> .
> 
> - jimintx


Yep, I just got my 1412 yesterday but no mobility base yet. While contemplating alternate or temporary wheel solutions, I came up with a 'storage' mod, listed it over here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3859

Added a 3/4" ply floor and basically flipped one of the side panels to allow access to the upper bolts, and when they are removed the panel hinges downward for access to the interior of the base. A couple of thin thrust washers separate the lower part of the side panel from the end panel and keep them from rubbing. I plan to replace the bolts with the ratcheting knob type fastener (5/16" will work) so that a wrench isn't needed.


----------



## Bill_Steele

You could build a mobile base with storage. Here is the mobile base I built for my 1412. One side has open storage for stuff like the fence-the other side has a couple shelves for bandsaw blade storage. In the center between to the two is a support divider (not shown)


----------



## smitty22

I like that, great idea!


----------

